

Google engineer: What the world needs is more web programming languages - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/software/422725/google-engineer-we-need-more-web-programming-languages?page=0,1

======
malandrew

        "I think the Web platform could make Web applications as 
        good or better than native applications,"
    

While it would be nice to have more choice, this engineer is kidding
themselves if they think the problem is JavaScript. The reason the web can't
compete with native is the DOM.

The DOM as it stands today has an interface based on modifying XML, which is a
language with just two types: strings and children. This and the lack of a
decent scene graph within the `window` is the reason why the web is behind
native.

DOM is absolutely the worst abstraction for applications. It's an abstraction
for documents. Documents are great and all and have their place, but we need
an alternative API similar to QT but for rendering within the window and
stylable via CSS.

The basis of our work at famo.us[0] is a universal scene graph for DOM, Canvas
and WebGL. If you want to make something like native, you need the same types
of layout/rendering APIs as native.

[0] [http://famo.us/](http://famo.us/)

